# Consistency... switching to an XD40 for concealed carry



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I just picked up a Springfield Armory XD40 subcompact. It is going to be my new concealed carry pistol taking the place of a Taurus PT-145. I know it's "only a .40" but the primary driver for this switch is the consistent man-machine interface. I have an XD9 that I shoot often and an XD45 that I use for home defense. Now that I have an XD40 for concealed carry, the controls on three guns are going to be consistent. Don't you hate using a different computer and realizing it has a two-button mouse when you're so used to your three-button one? Or how about using a three-button one when you're used to having a wheel mouse? Can you imagine having a fire extinguisher with a pull-out pin to unlock the lever? What if you have another one with a screw out pin to unlock the lever? What if you had another one that had a carabiner style clip? It's the same concept at work here. I'm so used to shooting the XD that sometimes I wonder if I'll forget to drop the manual safety on my PT-145 in a panic situation. Whenever I shoot my PT-145, I often include dropping the safety as part of the firing sequence. I try to make that short thumb movement come naturally. That's great but it's not needed when I shoot my XDs. So there's inconsistency in training and that's always been in the back of my mind... till now.


----------



## Ole Cypress (Mar 12, 2007)

Your point is a good one. 

Ole


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like your getting it together the way you want it . Good idea..


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Yea, I'm really liking the consistent interface across my practice, carry and home defense tools. The XD9 and the XD40 have the same frame and the XD45 is a tad larger. The grip feels exactly the same. I also have the same sight picture with all three guns. It's the same three dot sights. The trigger slack and take up is also consistent. My Taurus has a really long trigger. I tend to shoot low if I haven't shot it in a while.


----------

